# How Our Suffering Glorifies God by John Piper



## Blue Tick (May 15, 2009)

[video=youtube;ZK00Tcb6ROY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZK00Tcb6ROY[/video]


----------



## PresbyDane (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for sharing


----------

